# Some kind of nasty right now



## RISkier (Mar 5, 2008)

It's about 6:40 in southern RI.  It's pouring rain with VERY strong winds, some thunder and lightening.  Really ugly.  Hope the mountains further North are not getting a direct hit from this.


----------

